#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Linking named range from Excel to PPT, very strange feature, sheet name starting with C

## sepi

Hi,

is it just my Excel and Powerpoint but I ran into this weird problem which was driving me crazy. However, I was able to reproduce it:

1) create named range in Excel sheet
2) select named range and copy-paste range to Powerpoint, notice that in PPT Source is Excel's named range! (Paste special - Paste link - Microsoft Excel Worksheet Object)
3) create a new named range in Excel, name the sheet so that it starts with letter C (e.g. Competition)
4) select named range and copy-paste range to Powerpoint, notice that in PPT Source isn't Excel's named range but cell reference

Why is that so? Now I have to make lot of changes as I won't be able to have dynamic ranges linked from sheets starting with C. Aarghs!

Edit. Excel and PPT 2010.

----------

